# Successful smoked lamb!!!



## doug123 (Jul 3, 2006)

My wife loves lamb so I tried smoking a leg of lamb today, really good!

I bought the Taylor probe thermometer mentioned on this site and set it to 145. Turned out perfect! The meat turned out like prime rib and wasn't greasy at all like it usually is in the oven.

Anyway, this was my second successful smoke. I swear after reading all the tips on here people think I really know what I am doing  :) 

I am going to do some baby backs tomorrow. I'm going with the 321 method, can't wait to see how they turn out.

Anyway this was delicious and I am thinking about the leftovers right now!  :lol:


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats on the Lamb.  I have been wanting to do that for some time.  We just have not purchased lamb in a long time.  Maybe I squeeze in some Lamb Chops since I may never do a Leg o Lamb.

What is the seasoning you used, and do you have a picture of the meat cut?  It is good looking, and now I am looking for some meat to go outside and add some smoke and flame to.

PS

Do not go 3-2-1 on baby backs.  it will be more like 2-2-1 or something like that.  Do a search.  They do not take nearly anything at all like the amount of time used for spares.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 3, 2006)

Doug
Congrats on the fine looking lamb!!!!!
Was it a boneless leg?
The seasonings you have on it look interesting..what might they be? chopped up garlic?
Getting me hungry again..LOL...

Richard


----------



## doug123 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey guys,

I cut it up and meant to take another picture it looked so good, but I forgot. Had eating on my mind  :) 

If I think of it I will take a pic tomorrow of the leftovers.

I read how Dutch did his in the red sauce thread and modified a little. I rubbed with a nice chipotle mustard I had then I used plenty of Cavender's Greek seasoning. I never heard of it but it was good stuff. My wife said she got it at Wal Mart for a couple bucks, I'll be using it again. I'll add a pic.

Then Dutch said he used butter, garlic powder and white pepper as a mop. I used butter and some fresh minced garlic I had in a jar. I basted it every hour or so. I think it took about 6 hours for it to get to 145. At the end I dumped the garlic bits and everything on for the last hour. That's what you see in the pic Rich.

Yes, this was a boneless leg of lamb.

It was really tender. I used hickory wood to smoke, that's all I have besides mesquite. I need to get more experience with using different kinds of wood. The hickory was good but I am thinking there was probably a better wood to use with lamb. I need to find some alder, I want to try smoking salmon sometime soon.

Ice, thanks for the 221 info. I was wondering if I should do them for less time and will heed your advice.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 3, 2006)

Doug..

Thanks for the info...will have try some lamb soon..

Don't know what you have where you are...as to availability of different woods...but I get my chunks from Cabelas...apple.alder.cherry.maple...10# bags for 8and change...usually get it within the week I order it...I'll get the link for ya and stick it another post here...

Richard


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 3, 2006)

Doug..

Here is the link for the wood chunks..Hope this can help...I do salmon often...and alder is nice...but cherry I think is much better..
Good luck..
Richard


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...120&hasJS=true


----------



## monty (Jul 3, 2006)

Now I must say, that is one bodacious leg 'o lamb! Yummy! Now that I have chickens going strong on my property my next two projects are rabbits and sheep. Think I'm gonna need a few more GOSMs!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 3, 2006)

That lamb looks great Doug.  We talked about a beef roast in another post and I can tell you from experience that Cavenders Greek seasoning is killer on Beef.  One of our favorite recipes involve Cavenders, Italian dressing, Brisket and smoker :D 

Been wanting to try Lamb and your pics have just talked me into it. 8)


----------



## doug123 (Jul 4, 2006)

Here it is sliced. This was the next day cold out of the fridge so it isn't quite as pretty but still looks good  :)


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 5, 2006)

YO Y'ALL,
i think its great that the lamb forum is getting
some postings---and some pics!!
thanks doug 123---
aint this place GREAT!!!


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 5, 2006)

Left the picture of the sliced lamb open on the computer at home.  Wife sat down, and saw the pic, started reading and now wants me to smoke some lamb.

Somebody post a picture of a new car and a nice horizontal smoker, let's see if it works twice.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 5, 2006)

Be careful what you ask for Gary.  :D


----------



## bob-bqn (Jul 7, 2006)

Ice this ought to bring you plenty of debt!!! :lol:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 7, 2006)

Now that just ain't fair Bob. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2006)

Doug123, Glad that Red Sauce for Mutton recipe gave you some inspirational ideas.  That is one good looking leg o' lamb.


----------



## doug123 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Dutch!

I want to give that red sauce a try sometime, really sounds good.

My wife already has me lined up to smoke another one next month, maybe I'll try it then.

I think I will try cherry or apple wood or maybe both instead of the hickory wood.

Maybe I'll get some maple also, I think I heard that is good for lamb.

The hickory was good but I kept thinking I was smelling bacon the whole time I was eating it  :)


----------



## riz9 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm glad to see success with some other cuts and types of meat.  I keep wanting to buy the leg of lamb when I'm never sure if it would turn out.  I think I will be more confident next time I go shopping.  Great pics!


----------



## doug123 (Jul 21, 2006)

Go for it Riz!

It was one of the easier things I smoked.


----------



## dennis waters (Feb 18, 2014)

Doug123 said:


> My wife loves lamb so I tried smoking a leg of lamb today, really good!
> 
> I bought the Taylor probe thermometer mentioned on this site and set it to 145. Turned out perfect! The meat turned out like prime rib and wasn't greasy at all like it usually is in the oven.
> 
> ...


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 19, 2014)

Delish! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## doug123 (Jul 3, 2006)

My wife loves lamb so I tried smoking a leg of lamb today, really good!

I bought the Taylor probe thermometer mentioned on this site and set it to 145. Turned out perfect! The meat turned out like prime rib and wasn't greasy at all like it usually is in the oven.

Anyway, this was my second successful smoke. I swear after reading all the tips on here people think I really know what I am doing  :) 

I am going to do some baby backs tomorrow. I'm going with the 321 method, can't wait to see how they turn out.

Anyway this was delicious and I am thinking about the leftovers right now!  :lol:


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats on the Lamb.  I have been wanting to do that for some time.  We just have not purchased lamb in a long time.  Maybe I squeeze in some Lamb Chops since I may never do a Leg o Lamb.

What is the seasoning you used, and do you have a picture of the meat cut?  It is good looking, and now I am looking for some meat to go outside and add some smoke and flame to.

PS

Do not go 3-2-1 on baby backs.  it will be more like 2-2-1 or something like that.  Do a search.  They do not take nearly anything at all like the amount of time used for spares.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 3, 2006)

Doug
Congrats on the fine looking lamb!!!!!
Was it a boneless leg?
The seasonings you have on it look interesting..what might they be? chopped up garlic?
Getting me hungry again..LOL...

Richard


----------



## doug123 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey guys,

I cut it up and meant to take another picture it looked so good, but I forgot. Had eating on my mind  :) 

If I think of it I will take a pic tomorrow of the leftovers.

I read how Dutch did his in the red sauce thread and modified a little. I rubbed with a nice chipotle mustard I had then I used plenty of Cavender's Greek seasoning. I never heard of it but it was good stuff. My wife said she got it at Wal Mart for a couple bucks, I'll be using it again. I'll add a pic.

Then Dutch said he used butter, garlic powder and white pepper as a mop. I used butter and some fresh minced garlic I had in a jar. I basted it every hour or so. I think it took about 6 hours for it to get to 145. At the end I dumped the garlic bits and everything on for the last hour. That's what you see in the pic Rich.

Yes, this was a boneless leg of lamb.

It was really tender. I used hickory wood to smoke, that's all I have besides mesquite. I need to get more experience with using different kinds of wood. The hickory was good but I am thinking there was probably a better wood to use with lamb. I need to find some alder, I want to try smoking salmon sometime soon.

Ice, thanks for the 221 info. I was wondering if I should do them for less time and will heed your advice.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 3, 2006)

Doug..

Thanks for the info...will have try some lamb soon..

Don't know what you have where you are...as to availability of different woods...but I get my chunks from Cabelas...apple.alder.cherry.maple...10# bags for 8and change...usually get it within the week I order it...I'll get the link for ya and stick it another post here...

Richard


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 3, 2006)

Doug..

Here is the link for the wood chunks..Hope this can help...I do salmon often...and alder is nice...but cherry I think is much better..
Good luck..
Richard


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...120&hasJS=true


----------



## monty (Jul 3, 2006)

Now I must say, that is one bodacious leg 'o lamb! Yummy! Now that I have chickens going strong on my property my next two projects are rabbits and sheep. Think I'm gonna need a few more GOSMs!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 3, 2006)

That lamb looks great Doug.  We talked about a beef roast in another post and I can tell you from experience that Cavenders Greek seasoning is killer on Beef.  One of our favorite recipes involve Cavenders, Italian dressing, Brisket and smoker :D 

Been wanting to try Lamb and your pics have just talked me into it. 8)


----------



## doug123 (Jul 4, 2006)

Here it is sliced. This was the next day cold out of the fridge so it isn't quite as pretty but still looks good  :)


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 5, 2006)

YO Y'ALL,
i think its great that the lamb forum is getting
some postings---and some pics!!
thanks doug 123---
aint this place GREAT!!!


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 5, 2006)

Left the picture of the sliced lamb open on the computer at home.  Wife sat down, and saw the pic, started reading and now wants me to smoke some lamb.

Somebody post a picture of a new car and a nice horizontal smoker, let's see if it works twice.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 5, 2006)

Be careful what you ask for Gary.  :D


----------



## bob-bqn (Jul 7, 2006)

Ice this ought to bring you plenty of debt!!! :lol:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 7, 2006)

Now that just ain't fair Bob. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2006)

Doug123, Glad that Red Sauce for Mutton recipe gave you some inspirational ideas.  That is one good looking leg o' lamb.


----------



## doug123 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Dutch!

I want to give that red sauce a try sometime, really sounds good.

My wife already has me lined up to smoke another one next month, maybe I'll try it then.

I think I will try cherry or apple wood or maybe both instead of the hickory wood.

Maybe I'll get some maple also, I think I heard that is good for lamb.

The hickory was good but I kept thinking I was smelling bacon the whole time I was eating it  :)


----------



## riz9 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm glad to see success with some other cuts and types of meat.  I keep wanting to buy the leg of lamb when I'm never sure if it would turn out.  I think I will be more confident next time I go shopping.  Great pics!


----------



## doug123 (Jul 21, 2006)

Go for it Riz!

It was one of the easier things I smoked.


----------



## dennis waters (Feb 18, 2014)

Doug123 said:


> My wife loves lamb so I tried smoking a leg of lamb today, really good!
> 
> I bought the Taylor probe thermometer mentioned on this site and set it to 145. Turned out perfect! The meat turned out like prime rib and wasn't greasy at all like it usually is in the oven.
> 
> ...


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 19, 2014)

Delish! Cheers! - Leah


----------

